# 79' International 184 Cub Lo-Boy NEED HELP!



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a 1979 IH 184, i singed it up to a consignment auction that is this weekend.
I was using the tractor the other day and everything worked perfect!.
I went out today and it wouldn't start  There was spark, but then found out i wasn't getting any gas to the carb, so i pulled the fuel line and drained it out, it was dark colored and a little chunky from gunk in the tank.
I hooked up the fuel line and it fired right up, but now it sputters a little when it throttles up and doesn't quite have the power it should.
I converted this tractor over to rubber fuel lines and a inline filter, i just now finished going through the carb, i soaked it for a day, cleaned everything and then resembled, then disassembled and re cleaned a few more times and still nothing.
Does anyone have any ideas? i need this tractor in good running shape by tomorrow (Wednesday) because i half to take it to the auction on Friday.
Thanks for any info


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Did you use compressed air to blow through all the ports and jets? Its possible some of that junk from the tank is lodged in a port and it can't be dissolved by the cleaner. I've had that a few times on small engine carbs. Sometimes just blowing compressed air back through everything gets it out. Also, are there any welsch plugs in the carb that you could take out to get a better look at the ports? They are round steel discs that get put in the hole and hit with a punch to flatten them and lock them into the bore. If you remove them, you can get to the area behind. I'm not familiar with that tractor, so I don't know exactly what the carb looks like.


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll do a little more cleaning today, it just figures the dang thing quit the second i put it in the auction, well i guess that's how it goes.
thanks for the info

i added some pictures of the tractor and carb
thanks


----------



## DocZ (Mar 14, 2012)

Try removing the in-line filter. Had the same problem on my 460. Ran great and I decided to put an in-line filter in with new gas lines. Idled OK but no power. Removed the filter and all is well.


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I have had this filter in for a little while now, and it was running fine. i don't know why it decided to quit, it must of sucked something up along the way.
But i did find out that after cranking over the engine for a little while, i pulled a spark plug and it was dry.
So i must have something plugged ? i will disassemble and blow everything out and then try again.


----------



## DocZ (Mar 14, 2012)

My 460 did the same. The dealer explained to me that with a gravity flow set up verses a fuel pump system it takes very little to stop the flow.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

There are different filters for fuel pump systems and for gravity flow systems. The gravity flow systems use a much coarser filter to keep from interrupting the flow.


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I finally got it going today, there must have been something in the carb ? either way i cleaned it about another 3 times and something must have come loose in there because now it runs fine.
Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

That's good to hear!


----------

